# I got my biopsy results today



## sjde (May 6, 2010)

I had great news today--no malignancy! Just bad thyroiditis. What a relief after having had to wait 13 weeks to find this out.

I think I saw on one of these boards that with Hurthle cells, diagnosis can be difficult and it's a good idea to get a 2nd opinion? Does anyone have experience with this? I asked my surgeon and he said he'd be glad to send it to MD Anderson if I needed that to feel okay with it, but he didn't think it was necessary--that this path lab he uses is really good and in fact, they review slides for others.

He also said he thought I was going to feel so much better now with that large mass out. Since I didn't think I was having symptoms before, I wondered if he says that to everyone--because the natural tendency is to think Gee--I went through surgery for nothing?

Thanks to all of you who have listened and answered my questions.

Sue


----------



## sjde (May 6, 2010)

My surgeon did say a thyroid gland like mine with hashimotos is good to have taken out because it would've been an at-risk gland in the future. So it wasn't all for nothing.

Sue


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sjde said:


> My surgeon did say a thyroid gland like mine with hashimotos is good to have taken out because it would've been an at-risk gland in the future. So it wasn't all for nothing.
> 
> Sue


That is very very true, Both Hashimoto's and Graves' patients do have a high rate of cancer of the thyroid.

Your surgeon is very up to date. Not for naught as they say!


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Congrats. You can rest with ease now.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Yay! Great news! Congratulations.


----------



## AndiB (Sep 7, 2010)

I have a question...doesnt the qoiters/nodules cause higher risk for cancer? I had two uptakes and was told I was not at risk for cancer on both. My right lob was just slightly larger than the left and no definitive hot or cold thyroid nodules are identified.


----------



## nikimcn (Oct 16, 2010)

so what are the docs going to do? a tt?
I got negative results this past week too and my doc wants to wait til April and have another ultrasound to see if they get bigger.
he says there are risks taking it out~calcium problems~vocal chord problems, etc.
who knows. they all think differently. I guess it's what YOU want to do and how YOU feel about it.
My dr said that the surgeon would take it out if I wanted it out.
I'm giving it some time and will do more research til I make a definite plan.


----------

